# Caad10 BB Bearing Problem



## sogon78 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi,

I'm fairly a newbie here. Picked up a 2012 Caad10-5 in last May and had been riding pretty religiously.

About a month ago, I started noticing the creaking from the bb area. Took it to the LBS a several times to finally figure out that there was a problem with the bb bearing. In their own words the bearings were "shot". LBS replaced the bearing for me under the warranty and I rode a good 100 miles and the creaking came right back in the same area. The creaking this time is more pronounced.

I do crank pretty hard, starting out and even on uphill I tend to climb on tougher gears. Is it the way I crank causing the bearing to be "shot"? or is it just the way Caad10's BB bearings are not as durable.

Should I replace the bearing once more and hope that it won't happen again.. or should I replace the whole crank and bb set to remove this problem in the future?



Thanks for your input in advance!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

many many threads on this - here's a start:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/so-you-have-supersix-creaking-bb-area-290389.html


----------



## sogon78 (Apr 10, 2012)

So.. then it's really the way you install the bearing?

Is it safe to suspect that my LBS didn't do a proper job in installing my last bearing?


It just bothers me since I do not have the knowledge nor the tools to get it done properly myself.


----------

